# Whats the 8800GT power consumption?



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 28, 2008)

How much power does the 8800GT consume under full load?


How much does the 8800GTS consume under full load?


----------



## GameSinewPCs (Apr 29, 2008)

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-9800gtx-review,1800-12.html

That should give you an idea of just how much power each card will draw (full system power consumption is shown). However, there are other things to take into consideration besides wattage drawn.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 29, 2008)

I have always heard 9800GTX and 8800GTS 512mb are the same card basically.... is this true?


----------



## GameSinewPCs (Apr 29, 2008)

Very similar cards. The 9800 GTX is basically a higher clocked 8800 GTS with a different driver set, Tri-SLI and power saving functionality.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## GameSinewPCs (Apr 29, 2008)

My pleasure


----------



## DaedalusHelios (May 4, 2008)

What is the 9600gt's power under full load? I am about to get two for SLI.


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> What is the 9600gt's power under full load? I am about to get two for SLI.



slightly under the 8800GT.

dont know numbers offhand.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (May 4, 2008)

Mussels said:


> slightly under the 8800GT.
> 
> dont know numbers offhand.



I wonder if its below 150Watt under load???

Because that would mean my Auxillary PSU could handle both cards.  Thats why I am asking.

My gaming rig has a 9800GX2 so I am already set for Crysis, but my computer in my specs is always going to be the pursuit of price-per-performance. 

I don't want them to destroy my Auxillary PSU while LAN'ing.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 4, 2008)

Your 500w Earthwatts should handle 9600GT SLi fine. Im sure they wont take more than 250w's.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (May 4, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Your 500w Earthwatts should handle 9600GT SLi fine. Im sure they wont take more than 250w's.



My 750i (+ its parts plugged into it)uses a bunch of power because I had a 8800gt installed that was OC'ed heavily and my 500watt earthwatts couldn't power it.

So I hooked it up to my Auxillary PSU and it ran fine. (but then I sold the card to Novacheck)


----------



## ShadowFold (May 4, 2008)

Thats blasphemy  It had to be another issue..


----------



## DaedalusHelios (May 4, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Thats blasphemy  It had to be another issue..



Well plugging it into my Auxillary PSU cleared it up so I don't know what to tell you.

Got any questions that would help us determine otherwise?


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2008)

ive heard of problems with SLI when using aux PSU's - both cards need to run of the aux, or problems can occur (it happens if the 12v voltages are too different between the cards)


----------



## DaedalusHelios (May 4, 2008)

Mussels said:


> ive heard of problems with SLI when using aux PSU's - both cards need to run of the aux, or problems can occur (it happens if the 12v voltages are too different between the cards)



Good advice! I wasn't thinking of that angle.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (May 4, 2008)

http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTQ2Niw2LCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==

Occording to this link its alot more efficient than the 8800gt.  Thank god!

About 100watt under full load. Phew!


----------



## tkpenalty (May 4, 2008)

GameSinewPCs said:


> Very similar cards. The 9800 GTX is basically a higher clocked 8800 GTS with a different driver set, Tri-SLI and power saving functionality.



You are mistaken. The 8800GTS 512MB indeed, is a 9800GTX, but you are wrong in the fact that it has power saving. What power saving? You mean turning off half the phases which does help. But notice how the 8800GTS has a 3+1 phase setup, while the 9800GTX has a 6+2... Versus the 8800GTS 512MB you don't save any power. At load you actually use more. (Good thing though that the phases run cooler).

Anyway, you wont come near any problems with Aux PSUs versus these rather modest power consumption cards. Just remember that most AUX PSUs can easily handle stuff like the HD2900s or even the current Dual core cards. 400W, just for GPUs is an awful lot!


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 5, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Well plugging it into my Auxillary PSU cleared it up so I don't know what to tell you.



User error?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 5, 2008)

Hey DH, check this out:

http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

I don't think it's accurate enough to worship as the Bible, but playing with it can give you a good idea of how much power things draw.

For a single graphics card's power draw, put in some system specs, and select the card.  Calculate.  Then, select "Video Card Type: SLI/Crossfire" and see how many additional watts it comes out as.  That should be about the watts it pulls!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (May 5, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> User error?



The amps on each 12V rail were kinda low thats probably why. So many rails with low amps per rail most likely. The 750i pulls more than my X38's and P35's ever did on that PSU.

User error? Sure that makes since. I made my PSU in a factory.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (May 5, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Hey DH, check this out:
> 
> http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
> 
> ...




I knew something was up with the 750i boards power draw but it was a little bit extreme for an issue with a good 500watt EW. Its no problem either way now because I have a 800watt PSU on the way and I also have that Auxillary Power supply that I might aswell use too. Man I am tired... I stayed up all night and its 6:46AM. I declare this, a day off.


----------



## largon (May 5, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> You are mistaken. The 8800GTS 512MB indeed, is a 9800GTX, but you are wrong in the fact that it has power saving. What power saving? *You mean turning off half the phases which does help. But notice how the 8800GTS has a 3+1 phase setup, while the 9800GTX has a 6+2... Versus the 8800GTS 512MB you don't save any power. At load you actually use more. (Good thing though that the phases run cooler).*


First of all, G92GTX has 4 vGPU phases, not 6. And they don't "turn off" the phases to save power. And you're way off saying that 9800GTX would consume _more_ power than 8800GTS. Infact, thanks to the additional phase allowing more efficient power conversion, _load power consumption_ of a 9800GTX is lower than that of 8800GTS *edit: in some reviews G92GTX > G92GTS (?)*. 

You're on some anti-9800GTX crusade aren't you?


----------

